# KWHR meter W / "1000" as the Multiplier



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PATTBAA said:


> I have a KWHR meter that recorded the power consumed by Amtrak and Metro-North trains on a section of the line between New York and New Haven.
> The meter is a five-dial meter with a multiplier of 1000. I calculate that a meter advance from 00000 to 00000 = 100,000 KWHR's as recorded by dial numerals. Multiplying this value by 1000 = a tatal power consumption of 100,000,000 KWHR's; is this calculation correct?.


Yes It looks that way.


----------

